# H W PETTIT  WESTVILLE NJ jar



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi ,buddy gave me this pint ground top jar ,embossed on bottom H W PETTIT  WESTVILLE NJ ,any idea on value still have not gotten red book,thanks, ps Bob those are great pics you posted WOW


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

bottom of jar ,thanks for looking and any info


----------



## capsoda (Sep 14, 2008)

10 to 12 bucks with closure and bail 4 bucks like it is.


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you for info Capsoda ,much appreciated !


----------

